
ElixirScript, providing the ability to write JavaScript in Elixir - nailer
https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript
======
nailer
Nice to have another 'full stack' language.

Lots more info in
[https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript/blob/master/FAQ.md](https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript/blob/master/FAQ.md),
including Elixir processes, which may be implemented with ES7 generators:
[https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript/issues/99](https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript/issues/99)

